# the big reds are back



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Been sitting here on the little pier on the gb side of the 3 mile, have caught 5 bull reds since I've been here


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice work man


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job..... I hope to be catchin Gags & Snapper in the Bay in a few hours....


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wish my boat was big enough, I would be too


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the Reds eating


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cut menhaden was the only thing they'd touch


----------



## Boyeasdad (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome catch.


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

I think it is that time to lock up the office and try for some reds myself!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Talked to a guy today at 17th Ave ramp and he loaded up on them today.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

One night live shrimp another night pin fish and now menhaden they are picky at times. :laughing:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Our favorite was live sand trout. They would hit the trout and kill or wound it, then come back like clockwork and scream off that line. Loved it. Thanks for the reminder that i need to start doing this Again!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've always had good luck with men haden. The fresher the better. Also had really good luck catching big bulls with white trout cut in half.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> I've always had good luck with men haden. The fresher the better. Also had really good luck catching big bulls with white trout cut in half.


I second white trout as a good bull red bait. Heads have always been the best for me.


----------

